# Everybody, please meet...SHARKBAIT..oh ha ha!



## SharkbaitOHHAHA (May 15, 2009)

Hi guys i'm new here  and I'd like you to meet my new Beta Sharkbait


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Lul I love his name,hes very pretty.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!
Very nice looking betta!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty! Welcome to FishForum.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Love the name! Your fish is very pretty!


----------



## Curegirl80 (May 1, 2009)

He's adorable. Love the Nemo reference.


----------



## blue tuesday (Mar 28, 2009)

Cute little guy you have! The red Bettas are very pretty


----------



## LizEgan (May 17, 2009)

What a gorgeous, vibrant color. He's beautiful!!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

He is beautiful! 
Welcome


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

welcome to the fish form hes precious i love it


----------



## TitoBetta (Jun 2, 2009)

i love his colors!


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Wow, beautiful betta! =)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Wow


----------

